# Nuevo protector con falla.



## acuariodj (Abr 13, 2011)

Hola gente¡¡ Bueno les comento mi problema para saber si me pueden ayudar. Arme un ampli, y le agregue una placa de proteccion con retardo y detector de cc. el problema consiste en que se activa la proteccion cuando los graves empiezan a ser contundentes (Fuertes)y me desactiva los parlartes hasta que no le bajo el volumen no vuelve a desactivar. En el archivo adjunto les dejo el c.e y una explicacion de como funciona. Espero puedan ayudarme. Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 13, 2011)

Tenés que modificar los divisores R1-R2 y R3-R4

¿De que valor son?


----------



## acuariodj (Abr 13, 2011)

Hola DOSMETROS los valores son 1,2k y 4,7 para +-2v, ya las varie y llegue hasta los +-6v. y el problema continua. no tendra nada que ver el tr bc547?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 13, 2011)

El transistor no es porque a bajo volumen no se activa.

Probá agrandar un poco R5 y R6 o poner un capacitor no polarizado en paralelo con R16.

¿Los leds parpadean los dos o uno solo?

Pone la lista de materiales mejor  Yo pondría dos presets para regularlo andando

Saludos !


----------



## acuariodj (May 2, 2011)

Hola dosmetros. Te explicÃƒÂ³ los led no titilan. SÃƒÂ³lo se activa la protecciÃƒÂ³n cuando los gravez son mÃƒÂ¡s fuerte. Voy a probar colocando dos presets como decÃƒ*s. En caso de que continuÃƒÂ© el 
problema, Ã‚Â¿ sabes que otra cosa puede  llegar hacer? Un saludo


----------



## pandacba (May 2, 2011)

No sera que te estas excediendo en el nivel de los graves? no se cosa que llegue al recorte, cuando llega al recorte la salida se manifiesta como cc y en realidad el protector trabaja bien, solo que por la moda de los graves le estas dando más de lo que ese equipo puede reprodcuri?

Esto me pasado muchas veces ya que nadie tiene en cuenta nada y todo por no leer y colocan cualquier cosa con cualquier cosa, Me han traido equipos que supuestamene fallan presisamene con los graves, por que un loco se hizo grabar un CD con grabes muy elevados y el pobre equipo recorta a lo loco y se activa la protección y dicen falla el equipo o este equipo no sirve..... lo que falla y no sirve es otra cosa pero dejemoslo alli


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 2, 2011)

Subí la lista de materiales :enfadado:

Seguramente con los graves estés trabajando al recorte y entonces la protección actua .

Éste es el caso en el que , los que dicen *que el amplificador tiene que tener más potencia que los parlantes* , tienen razón  . Obvio sin usar toda su potencia , pero que sea limpita sin recortes .

Ponele dos presets , dale al equipo lo que vos consideres el máximo volumen y regulalos finito de a uno. Otra posibilidad es agrandar R5 y R6 o achicar R16. Asegurate que *SI* funcione .


----------

